# Fresh Spinach



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well here I go with the just picked spinach of the season, first in the water for 20 min and 2nd batch ready to go, third and maybe a forth in the sink for more washing. I will make some chopped for freezing, some for fresh in the refer for salads and last but not least some for creamed spinach for tonight, yum! Haven't canned any yet, have a lot of room in the freezer still.

Creamed Spinach

2 cups boiled spinach, chopped fine
heat skillet and rub with garlic
1 1/2 or 2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon chopped onion cooked in butter until golden brown
stir in 1 tablespoon flour
stir in slowly 1/2 cup cream or half and half
1 teaspoon sugar
when sauce is smooth add in spinach, cook 3 min.
serve with a little salt, pepper, and if you like it grated nutmeg


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking at dehydrating some (along with the chard).


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoy fresh spinich sauteed in olive oil with crushed garlic.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

bunkerbob, all I can say is...."wow"! Looks fantastic!

btw, I've dehdrated excess leaf lettuce before, with success, and used it for chicken feed in the winter. Just noticed Riverdale is dehydrating spinach and chard.


----------

